# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Avviso bonario agenzia entrate scaduto

## cnid

Salve, 
mi sono accorto di essermi dimenticato un avviso bonario dell'agenzia entrate.
In sostanza io volevo rateizzarlo, ma mi è scappato il termine e ora naturalmente non posso più fare niente. Quindi non ho rateizzato né pagato...
Volevo capire, cosa succede ora??? 
immagino mi arriverà un nuovo accertamento, con la sanzione al 30 anziché al 10... ma mi interessa sapere se sarà ancora possibile rateizzarlo. Oppure è meglio che io vada direttamente all'AdE e anticipi la loro prossima "mossa"?? 
grazie a chi saprà chiarirmi le idee!

----------


## ZLATAN72

> Salve, 
> mi sono accorto di essermi dimenticato un avviso bonario dell'agenzia entrate.
> In sostanza io volevo rateizzarlo, ma mi è scappato il termine e ora naturalmente non posso più fare niente. Quindi non ho rateizzato né pagato...
> Volevo capire, cosa succede ora??? 
> immagino mi arriverà un nuovo accertamento, con la sanzione al 30 anziché al 10... ma mi interessa sapere se sarà ancora possibile rateizzarlo. Oppure è meglio che io vada direttamente all'AdE e anticipi la loro prossima "mossa"?? 
> grazie a chi saprà chiarirmi le idee!

  Ti arriverà una cartella di pagamento con le sanzioni al 30%  e poi potrai richiedere rateizzazione ad EQUITALIA . Ciao.

----------


## monica111967

da quanto ti è scaduto? era telematico o cartaceo?

----------


## ZLATAN72

> da quanto ti è scaduto? era telematico o cartaceo?

  Era cartaceo e di solito tra mancato pagamento nei 30gg e notifica cartella esattoriale ci sono circa 5/6 mesi.

----------


## monica111967

se nn è scaduto da tanto potresti anche pagarlo poi comunque ti chiederanno ulteriori sanzioni per il ritardo. dipende da quanto è passato se no aspetti la cartella e poi in base all'importo potrai chiedere di rateizzare ad equitalia. ciao

----------


## robil

> se nn è scaduto da tanto potresti anche pagarlo poi comunque ti chiederanno ulteriori sanzioni per il ritardo. dipende da quanto è passato se no aspetti la cartella e poi in base all'importo potrai chiedere di rateizzare ad equitalia. ciao

  E no!!! :Wink:  Il mancato rispetto di un solo giorno nel pagamento di un avviso bonario o di una rata di un avviso bonario determina la decadenza del beneficio della sanzione ridotta.

----------


## cnid

Grazie a tutti per l'intervento. Scusate per il mio ritardo nella risposta invece!
Era un avviso cartaceo, ed è scaduto il 30/06, me ne sono proprio dimenticato alla grande.
I pensieri ante ferie sono sempre i più piacevoli... ed ecco qui la bustina rossa che riappare all'improvviso!!!!!!!!!!! 
WOW 
Comunque, se mi dite che arriva Equitalia, sono più tranquillo. Non è che si possano definire operazioni "economiche" ma almeno non sono costretto a tirare fuori tutta la somma in un momento solo, che mi sarebbe un po' difficile. 
Comunque grazie ancora delle info...

----------


## marzo12

Buongiorno a tutti,
sono presidente di una cooperativa e nell'anno 2010 non siamo stati in grado di pagare l'Iva per un ammontare di  62.000. ora è arrivato l'avviso bonario da parte dell'agenzia delle entrate a cui chiederemo la rateazione. alcune male lingue (spero!!) mi dicono che, trattandosi di una cifra superiore ai 50.000 euro verrò penalmente perseguita automaticamente essendo io presidente della cooperativa.
vi prego tranquillizzatemi!!
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> sono presidente di una cooperativa e nell'anno 2010 non siamo stati in grado di pagare l'Iva per un ammontare di  62.000. ora è arrivato l'avviso bonario da parte dell'agenzia delle entrate a cui chiederemo la rateazione. alcune male lingue (spero!!) mi dicono che, trattandosi di una cifra superiore ai 50.000 euro verrò penalmente perseguita automaticamente essendo io presidente della cooperativa.
> vi prego tranquillizzatemi!!
> grazie

  La legge punisce chiunque non versa lIVA dovuta in base alla dichiarazione annuale entro il termine per il versamento dellacconto (27 dicembre) relativo allanno successivo. 
Se è questo il tuo caso, rischi molto !

----------


## robil

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> sono presidente di una cooperativa e nell'anno 2010 non siamo stati in grado di pagare l'Iva per un ammontare di  62.000. ora è arrivato l'avviso bonario da parte dell'agenzia delle entrate a cui chiederemo la rateazione. alcune male lingue (spero!!) mi dicono che, trattandosi di una cifra superiore ai 50.000 euro verrò penalmente perseguita automaticamente essendo io presidente della cooperativa.
> vi prego tranquillizzatemi!!
> grazie

  E si è corretto quanto detto da Danilo. l'art. 10 ter del d lgs 74 2000 disciplina l'omesso versamento di IVA e sanziona con la reclusione da 6 mesi a 2 anni chiunque non versa. Dovrebbe in teoria partire un procedimento penale d'ufficio. Un incensurato nella peggiore delle ipotesi rischia una condanna a qualche mese a piede libero (nulla galera insomma). Speriamo in interventi di penalisti tributari che illustrino piu che le leggi cosa accade in pratica in casi simili. Dico questo perchè io personalmente seguo casi ben più gravi da diversi anni e di condanne penali o procedimenti d'ufficio che sarebbero dovuti partire (per bancarotte ben più rilevanti) non se ne vede nemmeno l'ombra.

----------


## robil

> La legge punisce chiunque non versa lIVA dovuta in base alla dichiarazione annuale entro il termine per il versamento dellacconto (27 dicembre) relativo allanno successivo. 
> Se è questo il tuo caso, rischi molto !

  Mi spiace lasciare questa lettrice del forum con quel rischi molto. Rileggendo la norma mi vengono gia dei quesiti da porle ed in particolare innanzi tutto è interessante sapere se i 50000 euro di soglia di punibilità sono stati superati con riferimento ad un unico anno ovvero se il debito si è formato in diversi anni. Un commercialpenaltributario  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  intanto ci può spiegare se il debito per avere rilevanza penale deve essere maturato interamente in un esercizio.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi spiace lasciare questa lettrice del forum con quel rischi molto. Rileggendo la norma mi vengono gia dei quesiti da porle ed in particolare innanzi tutto è interessante sapere se i 50000 euro di soglia di punibilità sono stati superati con riferimento ad un unico anno ovvero se il debito si è formato in diversi anni. Un commercialpenaltributario  intanto ci può spiegare se il debito per avere rilevanza penale deve essere maturato interamente in un esercizio.

  Non occorre un commercialista penaltributario: i 50.000 euro sono riferiti alla dichiarazione iva annuale  :Wink:  
Ed effettivamente, mi suona strano che una cooperativa edilizia faccia 62.000 euro di iva in un anno solo.... significherebbe che ha assegnato case per 1.550.000 euro ....  :EEK!:

----------


## robil

> Non occorre un commercialista penaltributario: i 50.000 euro sono riferiti alla dichiarazione iva annuale  
> Ed effettivamente, mi suona strano che una cooperativa edilizia faccia 62.000 euro di iva in un anno solo.... significherebbe che ha assegnato case per 1.550.000 euro ....

  Esatto quindi il debito deve essere di competenza di un solo anno. L'interessata ha parlato di iva non versata nel 2010 e non è detto che il mancato versamento riguardi interamente iva di competenza 2010. Oltrettutto l'importo riguarda la sola iva o comprende gia le sanzioni al 10% dell'avviso bonario?.. insomma non è detto l'ultima parola.. molti aspetti da approfondire  :Wink: .

----------


## marzo12

Non c'è assolutamente il modo di fermare il procedimento penale?

----------


## marzo12

scusate non avevo letto tutte le vostre risposte.
Preciso:non siamo una coopertiva di edilizia ma di pulizie e giardinaggio.
l'iva riguarda solo l'anno 2010. Siamo stati in grado di pagare solo due mensilità ma resta un'importo di 62.269,17 e non comprende la sanzione del 10% dell'avviso bonario.
grazie

----------


## robil

> scusate non avevo letto tutte le vostre risposte.
> Preciso:non siamo una coopertiva di edilizia ma di pulizie e giardinaggio.
> l'iva riguarda solo l'anno 2010. Siamo stati in grado di pagare solo due mensilità ma resta un'importo di 62.269,17 e non comprende la sanzione del 10% dell'avviso bonario.
> grazie

  Se cosi è il caso rientra nella norma indicata (d lgs 74/2000). C'è violazione di norma penale. Dovrebbe in teoria partire il procedimento d'ufficio. Comunicazione alla procura da parte dell'ade. Il rischio di condanna a qualche mese di reclusione è quindi concreto. Per soggetti incensurati c'è la condizionale (condanna ma a piede libero). Mi spiace.

----------


## marzo12

La mia impiegata oggi mi dice che in effetti l'avviso bonario non è ancora arrivato: C'è un modo di sapere tra quanto arrriverà per darmi il modo di chiedere un finanziamento e versare un acconto che permetta di scendere sotto la soglia di penalità?
grazie

----------


## robil

> La mia impiegata oggi mi dice che in effetti l'avviso bonario non è ancora arrivato: C'è un modo di sapere tra quanto arrriverà per darmi il modo di chiedere un finanziamento e versare un acconto che permetta di scendere sotto la soglia di penalità?
> grazie

  Allora. Se il debito riguarda IVA 2010 è penale l'omesso versamento superiore ai 50.000 Euro non effettuato entro il 27 dicembre 2011. L'avviso bonario deve contestare un omesso versamento riguardante il debito iva scaturente dalla dichiarazioen annuale nella generalità dei casi presentata a settembre (2011). L'avviso bonario con i tempi attuali di notifica dovrebbe arrivare a metà 2013. Da valutare con estrema attenzione la possibilità di ravvedimento (possibile fino alla data di scadenza di presentazione del modello unico quindi se si tratta di iva annuale in scadenza nel 2011 vi sono ancora i tempi di ravvedimento utili per portare il debito sotto la soglia). Occorre fare una attenta ricerca giurisprudenziale in merito alla possibilità di ravvedimento in questo caso in particolare con riferiemnto alla giurisprudenza del tribunale nella cui circoscrizione si trova la sede dell'impresa. Infatti se è ormai pacifico che se il debito originario anche superiore ai 50.000 viene ridotto entro la scadenza sotto la soglia non è più materia penale occorre valutare come i giudici interpretino la riduzione del debito sotto la soglia con versamento effettuato dopo la scadenza ma mediante ravvedimento. A mio parere dovrebbe essere valido.

----------

